# 92db sensitivity and 89db?



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I don't really understand what the sensitivity rating of speakers mean. I am currently using speakers that are rated at 89db on a budget receiver rated at 80w / channel. I am planning on getting a pair of new bookshelves that are rated at 92db. I googled some stuff online, but I'm not quite sure so I'll ask here.

I normally listen to low/medium volumes but I plan to get bigger bookshelves. The 92db means that the speaker is more efficient so that means even at low/medium volumes I should be fine right? As in, I probably won't be able to tell the difference between my 89db speaker unless played at higher volumes? Rather, it'll be louder at lower volumes than the 89db speaker? And I would need twice the amount of power to drive the 89db speakers to match the volume of the 92db ones?

Thanks! If someone could clear this out for me. I'm just worried because I mostly play at low/medium volumes as I listen to music at night and I don't want to turn my volume knob up just to get the right sound quality coming out of it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

At any volume, the 92db sensitivity speakers will be significantly louder than the 89db speakers. The more sensitive speaker will produce more output for the same input.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, just all I needed to know.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Leonard is 100% correct. Especially when using a Budget AVR, using the most efficient possible Speakers makes a huge difference. I say this because with Entry Level AVR's, the Amplifier Section is an area where Manufacturers skimp. By using Speakers that will play loudly with little power will maximize your AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Just remember that effeciency doesn't have anything to do with sound quality. It is only the amount of sound pressure produced with a fixed amount of input power. The main advantage of higher effeciency is: using less power to produce a given level of sound will allow the amp to stay farther away from its limit, theorecticlly producing less distortion (among other factors). Have fun. Dennis


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks all, I have noticed that the two times I've had problems. One being my receiver shot a white fireball spark at me, this forum is the most helpful. I get the most knowledgeable replies at the quickest response time. More helpful than the AVS forum, which is pretty popular but not doesn't have as many helpful people as you guys.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dennis makes an excellent point as well. It is just with Entry Level AVR's, Efficiency is especially important if trying to achieve THX Reference Levels.

While I enjoy and frequent the Forum you speak of, it can be difficult to get Replies and Advice. At least the Blu Ray/HD DVD Format War is over there. That actually made news all over the Internet for how nasty it got.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Dennis makes an excellent point as well. It is just with Entry Level AVR's, Efficiency is especially important if trying to achieve THX Reference Levels.


At the moment, the most punishing content I've got is The Dark Knight Blu-ray. Playing this back at THX reference levels in my home theater is not entirely guaranteed even with a 300W/channel amplifier. My mains are rated at 91dB and are about 10 feet away from me. But it's the high-energy surround channels that are the killer.


----------

